# Cypripedium henryi X candidum



## Dido (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, 

annother new Hybrid, 

start to flower here the first pict. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait till it opens!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2011)

looking good!! :clap:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 27, 2011)

hey, 
this is and "old" hybrid, registered by Carson Whitlow in 1993,
but with reverse parents as *Cypripedium Gidget*.

Unfortunately there is no picture available from the breeder,
insofar it is very interesting to see the flower from this remake soon. :clap:

cheers


----------



## Dido (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey 

here are the promissed flowers.

I have a differnet understanding on Gidget. 
I am thinking that it make a differnet who is mother and who is father. 

Gidget is candidum X henryi so I stil dont like it thta this dont matter. 

But this is only my oppinion, damed if you study genetic on breeding animal, 
you have everytime differnet meaning about somethingoke:

The first growth 




second one 




all for flowers one by one
















and finally the hole plant





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2011)

hey, nice pics.

but cc. the naming of hybrids I cannot help.
that are the CURRENT RULES in plant breeding/naming 

but if you have a different opinion, 
its always worth to discussion with the RHS and taxonomists 

cheers


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep! still Gidget. THanx for sharing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 31, 2011)

Spectacular cyp!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep thinking "eggs" -- cool!


----------

